# 1&1 Hosting FTP Problem



## chris4712 (4. September 2016)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich habe mehrere Verträge / Hosting Paketbei 1&1. Bei einer Domain ist ein PHP FTP Explorer installiert.
Mit diesem konnte ich bis Mitte Mai auf die Dateien in jedem anderen Packet zugreifen (solange ich die FTP Zugangsdaten hatte).

Diese Funktion scheint nun von 1&1 abgeschaltet worden zu sein. Man kann wohl mit dem PHP FTP Befehl nur noch auf die gleiche Domain (bzw. das gleiche Hosting Paket) zugreifen.

Die Jungs und Mädels der 1&1 Hotline konnten mir noch nicht weiterhelfen, da es ja nicht häufig vorkommt dass einer auf ein anderes Packet zugreift.

Wollte fragen ob eventuell hier irgendwer ist der ein gleiches Problem, und vielleicht schon eine Lösung für dieses hat.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. September 2016)

Hi,
so ganz verstehe ich dein Problem nicht. Bei jedem Hostingvertrag von 1und1 ist min. 1 FTP-User dabei.
Oder ist die Rede von einem PHP-basierenden Explorer?
Solange PHP auf einem Server läuft und entsprechend benötigte Pakete vorhanden sind kannst du dir doch selbst einen installieren.

Grüße


----------

